# Can I add 110 outlet to 277V exit sign?



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Maybe.

It depends if the exit sign is supplied from a general purpose circuit or if it is an emergency circuit.

But, even if you can do it the cost to do it right will likely be more than running a circuit from a 120 volt circuit.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

chopperstyle said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have question an I wonder if you guys can help me out. I work in maintenance for a large grocery chain and we are installing security monitors. These are basically 32" LED TVs that use very low power. All we are doing is mounting them to various concrete columns throughout the store and plugging them into a standard outlet. We have installed most of them but the last two did not have an electrical outlet near where we want to install them. They are going about two feet under "Exit" signs so I was thinking I could grab power there but when I checked the voltage it is a 277V circuit. To run a new circuit to these locations would be very cost prohibitive. My question is can I use some type of step down transformer and just add a normal electrical outlet. If the answer is yes what does the specs of this transformer need to be. Thanks for all your help!


no. it's a violation.


----------



## acro (May 3, 2011)

Hook up a transformer for the monitor and call it a ballast.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Maybe.
> 
> It depends if the exit sign is supplied from a general purpose circuit or if it is an emergency circuit...


To whit:
*700.15 Loads on Emergency Branch Circuits.​*​​​​No appliances
and no lamps, other than those specified as required
for emergency use, shall be supplied by emergency lighting​
circuits.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

JRaef said:


> To whit:
> *700.15 Loads on Emergency Branch Circuits.​*No appliances
> and no lamps, other than those specified as required
> for emergency use, shall be supplied by emergency lighting​
> circuits.


...probably doesn't apply...check 700.1


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Celtic said:


> ...probably doesn't apply...check 700.1


I don't know what you mean, many of the exit signs I deal with are tied into article 700 emergency wiring.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Just lop the plugs off the TV's, hard wire right into the 277 X-sign, then play dumb and tell store management you thought they wanted you to install smoke generators.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

I don't think I've ever seen a supermarket with a backup generator.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

knowshorts said:


> I don't think I've ever seen a supermarket with a backup generator.


We do tons of supermarkets, almost everyone of them has a generator for egress lighting, many also have optinal back up for the cash registers. 

Only a few we do have full back up for refrigeration.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

knowshorts said:


> I don't think I've ever seen a supermarket with a backup generator.


 
I have see them with back up generatour in there ( small supermarket may not have them but some of them will have auxaury port for transfer connection from the generatour units )


Some of the back up units are just used for egress and couple items but some supermarket will use the large generatour unit if they want the cooler / freezer keep at the ceretion tempture.

Sometime they can justify the cost of running the generatour when the cost of spoiled food can add up super fast.

I know BBQ did have few photo with them so it is up to him to post couple of them.


Now to the OP the answer will be oui or non depending on what part of the exit luminarie circuit is tied to. ( you may have to check your local code for more tibbits )


For moi., I will not bother with that just try to run a proper circuit and be done with it.


Merci,
Marc


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

You guys don't use emergency ballasts? You actually use generators for emergency lighting? As far as spoiled food goes, it's just an insurance claim out here.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

knowshorts said:


> You guys don't use emergency ballasts? You actually use generators for emergency lighting? As far as spoiled food goes, it's just an insurance claim out here.


The stores want to stay open so they need a generator to power things like registers, scales etc. if you have to have a generator for that you might as well power some lighting.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

I guess it probably might have to do with your storms. In this area we haven't lost power for more than a couple of hours but twice since 1989.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

knowshorts said:


> You guys don't use emergency ballasts? You actually use generators for emergency lighting? As far as spoiled food goes, it's just an insurance claim out here.


Yeah our supermarket over here in France we do have emergency ballast plus we have back up generators to keep the store open thru the power outage.

Yeah we do get power outage from time to time. 

It the same idea with some of the gaz stations we have over here few did ask us to install the stand by generators to keep the bussiness open during the storm or power outage.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## Locknutz (Sep 7, 2012)

Find the nearest receptacle and put a jumper off of that you don't need a whole new circuit. Besides I think most buck boost transformers are limited to 10 percent maybe 15. The cost for a special made transformer would not be worth it


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Locknutz said:


> Find the nearest receptacle and put a jumper off of that you don't need a whole new circuit. Besides I think most buck boost transformers are limited to 10 percent maybe 15. The cost for a special made transformer would not be worth it


I agree about taping another circuit

But you would not use a buck boost for this you would need a 277 to 120 transformer.


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

knowshorts said:


> I don't think I've ever seen a supermarket with a backup generator.


Many many many retail stores around here have gensets. 
Care a lot pet supply stores, grocery stores, wal marts, even a big lawn and garden store has one. 

Of course we are in hurricane territory.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

JRaef said:


> To whit:
> *700.15 Loads on Emergency Branch Circuits.​*No appliances
> and no lamps, other than those specified as required
> for emergency use, shall be supplied by emergency lighting​
> ...



...upon further review....700.1 does apply :thumbsup:










...grabbed from 2011 NECH...and while not enforceable, IMHO it is accurate here.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

The TV will release it's magic smoke if wired to 277 volt circuit.


----------

